# Kayak Flag - for outside & the Sea Way morons...



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all.

Just figured that from reading a post long ago that its probably a good idea to have a flag when out in the open waters and in some congested waters like the Gold Coast Sea Way - also they said that its a good item to have when in rolling seas as Kayak's dissapear from view below the swell - where a flag may be still seen. This is also another good idea with 4WD's in dunes etc.

I found 1/2 a rod (top part) up at Noosa (figured that it would come in handy some day) stripped the runners off it and managed to find my bike flag from 23 years ago which was still in good shape... Ripped the flag off that weiner pole and donned it onto the sturdy fishing blank and viola... I just occy strap it to the back of my battery box... Simple as it stands about 5 feet tall and waves a bright orange flag for everyone to see...

Hope people follow suit - hope that this summer doesnt see any fatalities on the water due to jetsi's or other PWC...


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I just bought the Scotty No. 828 SEA-Light with Reflective Flag.

It looks the goods. Will have to see if it works alright.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

hey, 
how much did the Scotty Sea Lite end up costing???

Otherwise I'm thinking of a couple of chemical sticks zipp tied to the mast should see me through the night... ;-)


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I got mine from Austin Kayak. www.austinkayak.com (an excellent comany with good prices)

It was $55.00USD which was about $57.00AUD or close to it using paypal.

Postage i'm not sure about because I also bought a heap of other stuff at the same time. They will send you a quote first anyway.

Have been unable to see how effective the light it is because I have not been out on an early morning fish yet. I can see that with movement of the kayak and the magnified lense surrounding the light it would certainly flicker in the eye of a boat user at night. I use it during the day as well because it has the long mast flag and could only improve my ability to be seen by boat users.

In all honesty, I think you could make something just as effective and probably more visible for less cost. I got the Scotty one because it looks flash with my other Scotty gear.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

righto, I have looked through Wittworths online and they sell a few strobes that look easily attachable to a simple mast... About $25 and take AA's or AAA's...

Think Ill make my own with a little bit of tongue and cheek.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just a heads up on using a strobe light on your yak, not sure what other states are like but I assume waterway/navigational rules are fairly well national.
Have been told that Strobes are not allowed as they can be mistaken for navigation markers and only continues lights are allowed for use on boats and water craft ;-)


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Buff said:


> Have been told that Strobes are not allowed as they can be mistaken for navigation markers and only continues lights are allowed for use on boats and water craft ;-)


And from all of the nav poles I've seen hit including the ones in the sea way that are about a meter in diameter and concrete filled & sunk about 40 feet into the sea floor (and continually hit and left on a 60degree bend) I would assume that their aiming for them... :lol:

So maybe thats not a good idea after all... Ok now looking for a LED white light thats got a 360 degree viewing angle. ;-)


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I find bike flags are not very large - I wear one of those bright orange sun shirts - I am larger than a bike flag


----------

